
Show HN: Data Prism – Weekly newsletter about data science, ML, AI and analytics - angelatina
http://dataprism.co/
======
Finbel
My other ML news letter have a heavy emphasis on NN. I understand why, that's
where a lot of novel, cutting edge ML discovery is done. Though as I've
understood it NN is not as common in the industry and it would be interesting
to get stuff on what's going on in other areas of data science and ML.

~~~
angelatina
I see what you mean. I think it's because NN is driving much of the research
in the ML field. I wanted Data Prism to be a newsletter about where the
industry is headed. About startups, new projects receiving attention (and
funding), things that are really working and topics that the (non-technical)
media is talking about. That's the difference between Data Prism and other
(excellent) newsletters I receive, which are a bit more technical/academic.
But still, I agree we hear a lot about deep learning and DNN lately. Maybe
because people are fascinated by this new, "mysterious" technology? Or because
companies claim they use it even if they're using simpler ML models?

------
JD557
RSS Feed: [http://dataprism.co/issues.rss](http://dataprism.co/issues.rss)

You could add a link to this feed in the main page. :)

~~~
angelatina
Great idea - thank you for the suggestion!

------
gaius
Sorry, after the _fourth_ Captcha you showed me, I've given up. You might want
to fix that. Why not a simple verification email like everyone else?

~~~
angelatina
Sorry about that. I’m indeed going to switch to a verification email system.
In the meanwhile, if you wish, you can send your email address to
hello@dataprism.co and I’ll add you manually.

~~~
gaius
Done :-) Thanks!

------
batoune
Nice! Is it always sent on Fridays?

~~~
angelatina
Yes, normally the newsletter is sent to your inbox on Fridays around 6am PST.

